# 2 8600 gt



## hatred (Mar 31, 2008)

i have 2 8600 gt cards not in sli...i was wondering if i should oc them...im pleased with the fps i get most of the time...i run cod4 at 800x600..i was wondering if i can run it any higher than that..it runs at about 80 fps...and if so what program should i use???


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> m pleased with the fps i get most of the time


be happy
bad things happen to good people too easy


----------



## hatred (Mar 31, 2008)

i know man..i would just like to run it at 1024x768...i also have a 22 in. monitor which i'd imagine makes it a lil harder to run...when i put it at 1024x768 i get a lil bit of choppiness


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Why dont you have the cards in SLI, having them in SLI will increase your games performance.


----------



## hatred (Mar 31, 2008)

i just reinstalled vista...now its running in sli...lemme see how it goes


----------



## Tomeis (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a single 8600GT 256mb and played COD4 at 1280x1024 (19" screen) with all the settings on high except shadows, specular map, depth of field and glow (no anti-aliasing). I got an average of about 50FPS, with some dips down to the 30s, depending how much action is going on. Because your resolution is bigger, you can probably pull off what I did, and maybe more.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

hatred said:


> i have 2 8600 gt cards not in sli...i was wondering if i should oc them...im pleased with the fps i get most of the time...i run cod4 at 800x600..i was wondering if i can run it any higher than that..it runs at about 80 fps...and if so what program should i use???


I dont understand how come your having problems, i have a 7950 GT and i can run it on highest spec even crysis on high, with 1280 960 for all games that have that resolution, i run cod4 on highest with full anti aliasing and shadows and everything and it runs very smoothly, even online... so i dont know why your having problems, i think that you should be able to run them perfectly with your graphic cards...
Just my thoughts anyway...


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

hatred said:


> i have 2 8600 gt cards not in sli...i was wondering if i should oc them...im pleased with the fps i get most of the time...i run cod4 at 800x600..i was wondering if i can run it any higher than that..it runs at about 80 fps...and if so what program should i use???


P.s i forgot to say that i havent even overclocked any of my stuff, so basicly im running everything on normal settings...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

An 8600GT is less powerful then the 7950GT. But running 2 8600GT's in SLi will give you the performance you need.


----------

